# [ 2007 ] Timeshares closest to the Orlando Convention Center



## Dani (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi,

  I have to go to a convention in Orlando next year and was wondering which timneshares in either II or RCI are the closest to the Orlando Convention Center in general.  Also, if anyone knows, how far are the Summer Bay Houses from the Center?  Thanks.


----------



## Detailor (Mar 22, 2007)

Dani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to go to a convention in Orlando next year and was wondering which timneshares in either II or RCI are the closest to the Orlando Convention Center in general.  Also, if anyone knows, how far are the Summer Bay Houses from the Center?  Thanks.



Danielle, 
There might be something closer, but HGVC SeaWorld is about two miles away.  That would make Marriott's Cypress Harbour and Horizon's by Marriott just over two miles from the convention center.  Marriott's Grande Vista is about 3 miles away.

The Houses are near the end of 192 in Kissimmee, so that's probably 15 or 16 miles from the convention center.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Dani (Mar 22, 2007)

Detailor said:


> Danielle,
> There might be something closer, but HGVC SeaWorld is about two miles away.  That would make Marriott's Cypress Harbour and Horizon's by Marriott just over two miles from the convention center.  Marriott's Grande Vista is about 3 miles away.
> 
> The Houses are near the end of 192 in Kissimmee, so that's probably 15 or 16 miles from the convention center.
> ...



Thank you...that's just what I needed to know.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 23, 2007)

Dani said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to go to a convention in Orlando next year and was wondering which timneshares in either II or RCI are the closest to the Orlando Convention Center in general.  Also, if anyone knows, how far are the Summer Bay Houses from the Center?  Thanks.



I have used the Fairfield Orlando Interational Club as home base for conventions/conferences at the Orange County Convention Center on I-Drive (I assume that is what you are referring to and not some Orlando Convention Center downtown).  The HGVC at SeaWorld is also doable, and about the same distance away.


----------



## Dani (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks Yvonne.  I was referring to the Convention Center on I-Drive.


----------



## JLB (Mar 24, 2007)

Look for stuff in the Seaworld, I-Drive or Universal area.

Assuming you will have a car, stuff out further toward Disney, but on I-drive, will be convenient, stuff like Vistana Village.  Of course, _Olde_ Vistana would be handy, too.

Come to think of it, if you saved that Orlando timeshare location map that Carol B put together, you could probably see all the handy ones on it.  Here's the old link, but OOPS it does not work for me.  Maybe she'll come along with a new one:

http://pages.sbcglobal.net/carol.bell/Orlando.html


----------



## JLB (Mar 24, 2007)

If you have not been to the Convention Center, it is beautiful.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 25, 2007)

JLB said:


> If you have not been to the Convention Center, it is beautiful.



Yes it is - - and recently expanded too!!

Someone told me that is it one mile from end to end.  Not sure, but it is definitely a long haul.


----------



## Dani (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info Jim...and the link.  It will come in handy.  Now to find a unit.


----------



## JLB (Mar 26, 2007)

Did the link work for you?

When Carol was doing her work, putting her maps together, I expressed my gratitude to her.  If each of us just did one project thoroughly, for me my search of SW FL, can you imagine what we would have?

I believe the last I talked to her she was getting around to the other Florida resorts, so I was talking about the Gulf side, and the Branson area.  I remember that she asked folks to take a look at the Branson locations, and I suggested she move a couple of the resorts, which she did.

Then the links stopped working.

Maybe it's just me and Ole PC.  

I have more than one thing that has stopped working.   



Dani said:


> Thanks for the info Jim...and the link.  It will come in handy.  Now to find a unit.


----------



## Dani (Mar 26, 2007)

No....I just tried the link and it didn't work.  Thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## Pmuppet (May 24, 2016)

I know this thread is about 9 years old, but thought with the internet folks would still use it on google searches.

We are staying at the Marriott Lakeshore Reserve and it is pretty far from the convention center.  So, I looked at the other options that might be closer.  Wyndham might have one but everything else is about the same time (in the car).  Mileage is about twice as far but drive time is about the same.  

If I had to do it over again, I would probably target Marriott Lakeshore as the resort is awesome for families and if you need a kitchen, it is hard to beat.  The drive sucks but that is Orlando.

If you are okay with hotels (we require the kitchen), then probably a hotel next to the CC is your best bet.


----------



## jlp879 (May 25, 2016)

Reading this old thread reminds me that somewhere on TUG is an interactive map that pinpoints all the timeshare locations, but I can't find it on the TUG BBS.  Is it in a sticky somewhere?


----------

